# Band Photos



## OnlyElise (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, so I was recently asked by a friend to shoot pictures of his band for their website and promotional material, so I did. I've been approached now by an audio recording studio in Pittsburgh because they're interested in having me shoot pictures for some of their clients. (yay!)

These are the ones I've done so far, and I have another client to schedule at the end of the month. These bands are hard rock and heavy metal bands, so I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions besides the usual factories and graveyards for backgrounds that are so typical to those genres. These were shot against a greenscreen, then the backgrounds were put in later. Any suggestions?


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got to be completely honest here and tell you that your flash is just way too much and your shots are out of focus .. especially the first.

Don't mean to be harsh, just constructive.


----------



## Greasy (Oct 17, 2010)

In the first picture, is that the guitar strap that just seems to disappear? I've been staring at it trying to figure it out.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> I've got to be completely honest here and tell you that your flash is just way too much and your shots are out of focus .. especially the first.
> 
> Don't mean to be harsh, just constructive.


 
+1


----------



## FilmaTroy (Oct 17, 2010)

images are not only out of focus, but seem a little pixalated as well. but for bands the best thing to do is on location shoots


----------



## gsgary (Oct 20, 2010)

They don't have to be grunge, this rock band wanted to be shot in a field of rape


----------



## darkchild (Oct 20, 2010)

Greasy said:


> In the first picture, is that the guitar strap that just seems to disappear? I've been staring at it trying to figure it out.



hahahaha that's awesome


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 20, 2010)

gsgary said:


> They don't have to be grunge, this rock band wanted to be shot in a field of rape



Ahh, the famous "Canola" plant.


----------



## OnlyElise (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the constructive criticism! Unfortunately, the other pictures they had taken the night before were in a real warehouse, alright... they'd broken into it! I told them I had no interest in being arrested. 

So I told them we'd do a greenscreen shoot, and they wanted me to put the factory stuff in the background afterwards, so we did. I know they became slightly compressed when I  uploaded them to FB, but the originals are pretty clear. 

They also wanted that extremely high contrast look, which is why it looks so bright on some parts and so dark on the others.


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 20, 2010)

Canola oil is made from the Rapeseed plant.


----------



## darkchild (Oct 21, 2010)

you should of told them it would be your price+bail for breaking into the warehouse haha


----------



## John Mc (Oct 28, 2010)

From location shoots,the only tip i can give you is do it on location,and if you get caught,play dumb,like you didnt know you were "trespassing",and what ever you do,do not give your equipment to the security/police ect,Neither offer to,or delete any photos,as it implies your guilty. ive made these mistakes before,and it wasnt worth going back again


----------

